# ~Chuck Norris Toilet Tissue~



## Dabs (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Jeremy (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Vengeance (Dec 28, 2011)

Dabs said:


>



As old as Chuck Norris jokes have become-

LOL !


----------



## Amelia (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## namvet (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## timerider (Dec 29, 2011)

When she's done eating it the long way dry that cob up and save it.. you may need it one day.
Nick name the swiper!


----------

